# Travel with M5/6...what has served you well?



## slclick (Dec 16, 2017)

Hello! I'm off to a tropical holiday and will be leaving the FF at home and trying out the M5/EF-M system for island paradise fun. I might have a drink perma glued to one hand so I need a light system for the other, right? I used the Pen F for travel last year and came away unimpressed. I'm curious who has used these bodies for tropical shoots (think Caribbean, Hawaii, Polynesia) and what worked well and what was dead weight in your bag? I'm taking a small pod and an ND filter for the 11-22 to get the obligatory moving water shots. Also the 22 will come along as it's my favorite. The 18-150, not so much. 

Too late to rent so it's limited to these choices: EF-M 11-22, EF-M 22, EF-M 18-150. Whole buncha FF adapted glass as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 16, 2017)

My 'small' travel kit is now the M6, M11-22, M18-150, and M22/2, packed in a Think Tank Mirrorless Mover 20. It's very versatile, and easy to pack/carry.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 16, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> My 'small' travel kit is now the M6, M11-22, M18-150, and M22/2, packed in a Think Tank Mirrorless Mover 20. It's very versatile, and easy to pack/carry.


I got the M5 before the M6 came out and do not regret it as I can use it with telephotos braced against my cheek. It goes beautifully with the new Tamron 100-400mm. How many shots are you getting per battery charge? I love it with the 22mm. My copy is sharp from edge to edge.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 16, 2017)

AlanF said:


> How many shots are you getting per battery charge?



Not sure, as I've never run down a battery. At least a hundred...


----------



## lion rock (Dec 16, 2017)

Really nice camera, the M5.
Just returned from an Australian 3weeks trip, still at the airport waiting to fly the last leg home.
The M5 was the wife’s camera with 11-22 and 55-200 lenses. And a single battery!
Worked very well, both indoors and out. Indoors photos came out pretty well at ISO 1000. Pics were sharp. Colors were faithful. The single battery gave enough power for about 600 shots, she was not a heavy shooter. In between shots, we turn off the camera immediately to conserve power. Recharge at night.

You’ll be better served with 2 batteries. Less worry about running out of juice. A couple of extra memory cards would be advisable. 
Like the eye level view finder. But a slight lag with movements. Focus I’d slow. Focus point select is not easy with eye level view finder. Not suitable for BIF shots, though one might get lucky.
All told, the camera is new, juts got it a week before the trip, so trial with it was nil.
-r


----------



## bholliman (Dec 16, 2017)

slclick said:


> Too late to rent so it's limited to these choices: EF-M 11-22, EF-M 22, EF-M 18-150. Whole buncha FF adapted glass as well.



I use my M5 + 22mm and 18-150 for short trips, and include my Rokinon 12mm f/2 if I'll have time for astro or landscape.



AlanF said:


> How many shots are you getting per battery charge?



I routinely get 500+ shots per battery charge, with the range between 300-800 depending on temperature and usage. I always take 2 or 3 batteries with me to be safe, but I've only had to use a 2nd battery a few times, 1 per day is usually plenty. 



lion rock said:


> Like the eye level view finder. But a slight lag with movements. Focus I’d slow. Focus point select is not easy with eye level view finder. Not suitable for BIF shots, though one might get lucky.
> All told, the camera is new, juts got it a week before the trip, so trial with it was nil.



The M5 works well for perched birds, but I've had very little success with birds in flight. I was observing and photographing migrating Sand Hill Cranes a few weeks ago with thousands of cranes flying around, so no shortage of targets. I tried the M5 + 100-400 II and 300 f/2.8 II + 1.4 and had just a few keepers after almost 30 minutes of trying. Generally the camera could not pick up the birds against the sky and lock focus.

The M5 is a great general purpose, travel camera however. And the AF does a good enough job tracking kids running around.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 16, 2017)

bholliman said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > How many shots are you getting per battery charge?
> ...



Do you have any tips to get this high number. I am lucky to get 200. I turn off continuous AF and have eco mode on.


----------



## bholliman (Dec 16, 2017)

AlanF said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...


 
I keep continuous AF off and usually turn the camera off when not in use (something I don't worry about with a DSLR). I use the EVF most of the time unless I'm shooting down low, above my head or on a tripod and don't use the LCD much for reviewing images in the field. I've noticed much poorer battery life on occasions when I'm using the M5 on a tripod and using LCD extensively. I only use Canon OEM batteries, I haven't had good luck with 3rd party batteries with my various DSLR's over the years.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 17, 2017)

I opted for the M5 as a second body because of the ability to use my EF lenses but I must say as competent as the camera is with its native lenses, I have really struggled to get consistently sharp shots with the adapter, both with the 70-200 f/2.8ii and the 100-400ii. Would love to hear how others are faring in that regard and what focus settings you use that might help improve my keeper rate. Thanks.


----------



## Tyroop (Dec 17, 2017)

On my last trip (is Vietnam tropical enough for you?) I took an M6 with EF-S 10-22mm, EF-M 22mm, EF 40mm pancake, EF-M 18-55mm, and adapter for EF and EF-S lenses.

My original plan was to take the EF-M 11-22mm, but the EF-S 10-22mm isn't huge, it's faster, and I prefer its image quality to the EF-M 11-22mm - even though the EF-M 11-22mm is a very good lens. I used the EF-S 10-22mm lens for most shots at its widest focal length.

For nighttime shots I used the EF-M 22mm and I also found that I really enjoyed using the EF 40mm pancake during the daytime. Lovely image quality from this lens and it handles well with an adapter on the M6.

When using the adapter and EF or EF-S lenses on the original EOS M there was a lot of hunting as the focus would rack back and forth, but focusing with the adapter works flawlessly and quickly on the dual-pixel M6.

My EF-M 18-55mm didn't get used at all. I bought an EF-M 55-200mm specifically for this trip, but was disappointed with the image quality during testing so left it at home. Looking at sample images of the EF-M 18-150mm, it looks to be similar image quality to the EF-M 55-200mm and it isn't a lens that interests me. It's also quite expensive.

My longest focal length on the trip was 40mm and I really didn't miss having anything longer. Most of my shots were taken with the EF-S 10-22mm at 10mm.

I took a spare battery, but didn't need to change batteries while out shooting. I charged my main battery every night at the hotel and it was enough for the next day's shooting. Nonetheless, it was reassuring to have a spare in my bag, just in case.

I tried Eco Mode on the M6 for a while, but it really started to annoy me as the screen would fade when I was trying to compose a shot. If battery life becomes a real issue I will use it, but I prefer not to. I normally turn the camera off between shots.

My Gitzo GT2541 was too big for travel so I took the plastic tripod that came as a free gift with my EF-M 55-200mm. It did the job, but was really flimsy. I'm now looking at a Sirui T-024 for travel purposes.

dslrdummy, I've had no problems with sharpness using the adapter on my EF and EF-S lenses, but I don't own the two lenses that you mention.

Some sample images here - EXIF info has been retained if you have a suitable EXIF reader add-on in your browser.

http://phil.uk.net/vietnam/hoi-an.html


----------



## bholliman (Dec 17, 2017)

dslrdummy said:


> I opted for the M5 as a second body because of the ability to use my EF lenses but I must say as competent as the camera is with its native lenses, I have really struggled to get consistently sharp shots with the adapter, both with the 70-200 f/2.8ii and the 100-400ii. Would love to hear how others are faring in that regard and what focus settings you use that might help improve my keeper rate. Thanks.



I've had good luck using my M5 + adapter with the 35 f/2 IS, 50 f/1.8 STM, 24-70 f/2.8 II and 300 f/2.8 II. I really haven't tried it much with my 70-200 f/2.8 II or 100-400 II. The shots I did attempt with the 100-400 II were with birds in flight, so a challenging subject. Attached is a shot of a Downy Woodpecker using my M5 with 300 f/2.8 II + 1.4iii extender. 

I really don't use any different settings when using the adapter than when using native EF-M glass.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 17, 2017)

I am using the M5 with the Tamron 100-400mm. It is a very light combination for nature photography and very sharp. The lack of spot focus is a drawback for isolating a small bird surrounded by branches but as long as you can frame the subject in the smallest focussing frame the reproducibility and consistency of AF is simply outstanding and much more reliable than with my 5Ds. Here is a shot similar to one I posted in the Bird Portrait thread.


----------



## slclick (Dec 17, 2017)

I fiddled with my 100-400 on the M5 but as I assumed, it was not a good fit due to ergonomics and AF accuracy/speed. The 16-35 is a ridiculous combo, the 24-70 pretty much the same. As for primes, the 40 is a good match except for a surprisingly slow AF sped which you would think from an STM lens it wouldn't be so slow. The 50 1.8 SDTM is a great match, pretty much the closest you can get to an 85mm lens on the M with fast AF. What I wish I had was a 135 equivalent. An STM 85 would be golden. As always, I'm hoping for an EF-M prime trinity.


----------



## leadin2 (Dec 18, 2017)

In my recent trip, I brought the M6 with 22mm, 35mm f/2.8 macro and 17-55mm f/2.8. The 17-55mm goes well as a walkabout lens plus I can re-use the Lee filters.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 18, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> My 'small' travel kit is now the M6, M11-22, M18-150, and M22/2, packed in a Think Tank Mirrorless Mover 20. It's very versatile, and easy to pack/carry.


Hi Neuro!

Do you also use the EVF-DC2 with your M6?
If so, what is your personal opinion on that one?

Thanks for your reply. 

M.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 18, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> Do you also use the EVF-DC2 with your M6?



No, I don’t. Haven’t yet run into an issue with using the main LCD. I’ve put it in an online cart a couple of times, but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 19, 2017)

bholliman said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > I opted for the M5 as a second body because of the ability to use my EF lenses but I must say as competent as the camera is with its native lenses, I have really struggled to get consistently sharp shots with the adapter, both with the 70-200 f/2.8ii and the 100-400ii. Would love to hear how others are faring in that regard and what focus settings you use that might help improve my keeper rate. Thanks.
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 19, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I am using the M5 with the Tamron 100-400mm. It is a very light combination for nature photography and very sharp. The lack of spot focus is a drawback for isolating a small bird surrounded by branches but as long as you can frame the subject in the smallest focussing frame the reproducibility and consistency of AF is simply outstanding and much more reliable than with my 5Ds. Here is a shot similar to one I posted in the Bird Portrait thread.


Thanks for that. I use the small frame but struggle to get consistently sharp shots even of an isolated subject. Whether it is a focus issue or sharpness (or operator error) I haven't worked out yet. The lenses work fine on my 1DXii. My understanding is that the small focus frame doesn't work in continuous AF and so I only shoot in non-continuous or switch to the larger frame with only average results. Will just keep exploring the camera and trying different lenses and settings.


----------



## slclick (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm taking the 11-22, 22 and 18-150...all my M glass and nothing adapted. Hell, I was even thinking of just bringing the iphone. I'm back there in June and I'll have no kids and the 5D3 with a packed bag.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 19, 2017)

dslrdummy said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > I am using the M5 with the Tamron 100-400mm. It is a very light combination for nature photography and very sharp. The lack of spot focus is a drawback for isolating a small bird surrounded by branches but as long as you can frame the subject in the smallest focussing frame the reproducibility and consistency of AF is simply outstanding and much more reliable than with my 5Ds. Here is a shot similar to one I posted in the Bird Portrait thread.
> ...


Strange. The smallest frame is my most used setting.


----------



## docsmith (Dec 19, 2017)

It really depends on what you are trying to shoot. I think you should be happy. I've traveled with my M3 kit (M3, 11-22, 18-55, 55-200, 28 macro, 22/2, etc). It is a very capable kit. The main issue with the M3 is AF, but that should be resolved with DPAF of the M5/6. The 11-22 is a very high quality lens. I know others love the 22/2, I haven't gone there yet. I would call the 22/2 and 18-55 as "good" lenses. Not amazing. What I've had issues with is flare, rendition of very bright objects, bursts, etc. 

But, if you are looking to document your trips, I think you should be in good shape. If you are going to pixel peep, are looking for the absolute best quality, well, there is higher quality out there. But the M3 has contributed "memory" photos that I am very happy with for each of the trips I have taken it on.


----------



## slclick (Dec 30, 2017)

Well i just returned from Kauai and it turns out 90% were on the 22 f/2. The rest were the 11-22 and frankly I could have just used the 22 but my ND filter was for the zoom. I didn't touch the 18-150 at all. I go back in June and will take the 5D3 with a full bag as I won't have kids with me and will have time. I must say I am very pleasantly surprised and am very happy I made the switch from the Pen F to the M5. Even ICM, Long Exp, low light, slow and fast shutter speeds, all did very well.


----------



## slclick (Dec 31, 2017)

A couple more


----------



## lion rock (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm really impressed by the M5 with the 11-22. I also used it with the 55-200. Also a very nice lens, not super, but a good one.
If the focusing speed is better, it would be a fantastic setup.
I'd be happy to use it if I can find all the accessories like ND, GND, etc., for it; though, a full frame size body is more "impressive."
-r


----------



## amunoztico (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello...

I wanted to get a Canon M6 as a second camera mostly for travel, also as a second camera.

However, I have a concern: Will a Tamron 28-300mm lens work with a Canon M6 camera with M Mount Adapter? Any issue with the autofocus?

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 22, 2018)

amunoztico said:


> Hello...
> 
> I wanted to get a Canon M6 as a second camera mostly for travel, also as a second camera.
> 
> ...



The M5 (M6) has a refined AF system which should be fine with most third party lenses. The best way to see if the AF is acceptable to you would be to take your lens to a dealer that sells the M5/6 and test it yourself. Good luck!


----------



## JoFT (Feb 24, 2018)

I did a lot of traveling last year and just published my experiences in my blog.... goo.gl/6jR1xF


My travel setup is pretty simple:

12mm f2 from Samyang/Rokinon
EFM 22mm just great, no better choice even thinkable
EFM 28.5mm because a macro lens should travel with you - even if I do not carry it al the time with me (sometime I know that I do not need it
50mm : I always cary a fast 50mm lens with me... In the beginning it was the Nifty Fifty - but since I have the Milvus 50mm f1.4 the bokeh of that lens disappoints.... and I started carrying the old EF 50mm f1.4 with me: sacrifying sharpness for better bokeh
since available the 85mm f1.4 L IS USM. Before I hade the 100mm f2.8L macro IS USM - but the 2 stops more are just killer.... and the performance of the lens as well.
And in some cases I do have the 200mmf2.8 with me - and than even with 2x extender....
Most of the time the camera gear is in my business backpack... and nobody realizes that I carry excellent camera gear with me....


----------



## slclick (Feb 26, 2018)

Just sold my 18-150 today, got what I paid for it and good riddance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2018)

slclick said:


> Just sold my 18-150 today, got what I paid for it and good riddance.



I'm curious – what about it didn't you like?


----------



## slclick (Feb 27, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Just sold my 18-150 today, got what I paid for it and good riddance.
> ...



I had a soft copy. Plus it hunted and rarely gathered. I know many folks have a good relationship with this lens but we just didn't hit it off. When I want longer on the M5 I use the 100L, it's big sure but it really produces beautiful images and the AF speed and accuracy is better than I had hoped for. 

I also just got rid of my 100-400 so I'm hanging out in the lower focal regions and enjoying it until my dream primes come along. (Non L 85 and 135L version 2) The 22 rarely leaves my M5 and has become my B&W go to.


----------



## JoFT (Feb 27, 2018)

slclick said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...




In combination with the M5 the classical 200mm f2.8 is a nice option, it is pretty light and works well. If you combine it with the 2x extender you will need to stop down to f8.but than this combo works well. The 70-200 f2.8 has more pop, but it is much heavier....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks, slclick!


----------



## Legendary01 (Apr 23, 2018)

Any experience with LCD screen while in super bright sunlight? That's what I'm most worried about before buying the Canon M6 vs Canon M50. M5 isn't an option as the flip downwards is just silly.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2018)

Legendary01 said:


> Any experience with LCD screen while in super bright sunlight? That's what I'm most worried about before buying the Canon M6 vs Canon M50.



I've had only occasional issues with that, and can usually use my hand to shade the display. I may pick up the EVF-DC2 at some point.


----------



## slclick (Apr 24, 2018)

Legendary01 said:


> Any experience with LCD screen while in super bright sunlight? That's what I'm most worried about before buying the Canon M6 vs Canon M50. M5 isn't an option as the flip downwards is just silly.



I agree about the screen yet I just keep it flush and don't use the flippy feature, that alone is not enough to have me buy another M series instead, the M5 is king.


----------

